# Macap M5D Plus Digital on demand grinder £500 delivered for Forum members...



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

MACAP M5D PLUS digital on demand grinder

Stepless Adjustment System

Grinding output - 2 g/s

Blade Size - 58mm dia.

Motor - 250W

Hopper Capacity - 1kg

Width - 190mm

Depth - 310mm

Height - 505mm

Weight - 8.5kg

£500 delivered to Forum members - let me know if you want one!


----------

